# Due date buddies needed... August 22nd or close to it anyone?



## HappiestMom

BFP yesterday at 9DPO and heading to the Drs tomm for betas and progesterone check. According to ovulation pains due date should be August 22nd. Anyone want to start on this journey together, and hopefully finish together? I had a great group of girls with my last pregnancy a year ago and would love to do the same again, we still catch up on here even now and its so fun to go through it all with others and compare symptoms and pictures and all that...:happydance:


----------



## EYD

Hi, love to be your buddy! My due date is 8/19. I'm glad you've gone through this before...I'm going to need the input and advice!


----------



## HappiestMom

oh yay...my first buddy lol!! Yep, second time around...the first time around is soooo exciting!! congrats!


----------



## HappiestMom

https://www.ehd.org/virtual-human-embryo/ awesome site I just found!


----------



## bellablue

From my calculations August 15 go to doctor dec18 could change lol


----------



## HappiestMom

https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=9 this is where we are...their weeks are from fertilization/ovulation, not your period...


----------



## bellablue

Congrats!


----------



## HappiestMom

hello Bellablue! welcome welcome!!


----------



## HappiestMom

has anyone had betas yet? Im hoping to get mine done tomm


----------



## bellablue

Hello there! My first appt is dec18


----------



## HappiestMom

Im hoping to get in tomorrow...anyone have a record of low progesterone?


----------



## bellablue

I don't but I did get my bfp at 8dpo I see u did at 9dpo lucky we did early 

Good luck with your appt Hun :)


----------



## HappiestMom

yep 2 days earlier than last time with B lol....thanks!! you too!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Mrs Jerome. I would like to join in since I am due August 15th. :thumbup: I had my HCG blood betas done my first was at 4 weeks and it was 203 and my second one was at 4 weeks 2 days and it was 365. I am on the vaginal progesterone cream inserts and an estrogen vaginal pill insert right now as part of my IVF cycle.


----------



## MommyTwoBee

Hello Everyone

Would like to join in on thr fun Im due Aug. 8 :baby:


----------



## HappiestMom

well of course Wanna..I was about to send you a link to this anyway haha! lol... when are you next bloods or have you picked an OB yet? 

welcome welcome mommytwobee!! have you had any appts or anything so far?


----------



## Bmama

I'll be your buddy too!! From my calculations I'm due Aug 17th but I'm going to the Dr tomorrow too so we'll see what the midwife says! H&h 9 months to everyone!!


----------



## bella21

Hi ladies can I join? e.d.d is august 10th if my calculations are right ! bellablue my first appointment is december 18th too!!!!

Hi mrsjerome!! :hi: saw you on the 2ww thread :)


----------



## katerdid

Hey again mrs jermone! I remember you from when I was preggo with my first! 

I'm due Aug 17th, regardless of what the Dr's may say lol. I know for a fact when I ov'd as I've been charting... to avoid pregnancy oops. 
Haven't called the Dr yet, should prolly do that, eh?


----------



## HappiestMom

haha Katerdid ..."so Dr...I know for SURE that I Od the because I was charting so I wouldnt get pregnant... :blush: " :haha: 

well congrats hun! lol...how have you not called them yet? lol lol..I called at lke 8:05am lol lol..


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi Bmama and Bella21...glad you could join us!! So excited to be starting this whole journey over again!! Is anyone feeling boy or girl yet? Is anyone staying team yellow? and if so how do you do it ? lol lol...the suspense would kill me haha


----------



## katerdid

Lol, maybe I'm dreading calling them for that very reason :blush: That and I've got to set up a new obgyn, so much bother! I think I'll call after breakfast tho.


----------



## despereaux

Hi, I'd like to join. My due date is Aug.8 :flower:


----------



## EYD

I'm waiting for the results of my Beta now. Supposeldy I have low progesterone. My docgtor wanted me to start taking it last Wednesday, however the nurse decided not to/ forgot to tell me!!! I am so angry! Hope this doesn't effect the outcome of my preg. I'll let you ladies know how it turns out as soon as I do.


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi EYD I'll prolly have to be on it too this time around as I was with B as well...they still havent called me back...ugh I hate waiting...just to make an appt is annoying..but usually they are good about it...

Hi Despereaux I think you might be one of the farthest along here...congrats!!!

Katerdid..dont be ashamed lol lol..Im sure they have heard that a billion times haha lol..


----------



## Whimsy82

Heya! Congrats on the BFP!! :D

I got my first BFP at 9dpo last Saturday. My e.d.d is August 14th. My first appointment is January 14th and I'm so excited.

I'd love to stay team yellow but the DH won't have anything to do with it! Even if he found out and I didn't, I'd find out eventually....haha. We're hoping for a girl but would happily welcome a little boy too! Congrats everyone!


----------



## katerdid

I called and they've got me going in next Tuesday. Weird as she didn't even ask how far along I thought i was or anything. My last Dr had me wait till I was 8 wks before they saw me. 

Omgosh EYD! I can't believe the nurse didn't tell you. I'm sure it'll be ok, but that's frustrating! 

I don't know how you can stay team yellow lol, I'd be dying to find out! But I'm a planner, like to have everything picked out before the baby. Plus I wanna know if I can buy some cute girly cloth diapers!


----------



## Kels87

congrats:flower: im due end of july im sure! its really exciting x


----------



## EYD

And the results are in ...... HCG 14 on 12/6 and 56 on 12/8!!!! And the doc says that My progesterone levels look good, so as of now I won't have to take it!! Now I'm starting to really get excited! My hubby is too!!!

So, I need to know more about these teams. Can you only be team yellow if you let te sex be a surprise? I want to find out.


----------



## Bmama

I am going to the Dr today too!! We'll see what they say about my levels after! This is my first so honestly I have no idea what to expect so I'm happy to be going through this with you ladies! 

Oddly, I have a feeling this is a boy, and I realllllly want to find out, but my OH might want to wait until the birth. I don't think I could handle that!!! What about everyone else?


----------



## daniellerdh05

Hi all..... Im due about August 8... This thread is sooo coool...


----------



## Barhanita

We have an August group, please join!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...re-due-august-moms-mums-everyone-welcome.html


----------



## nino3

hi, hope i can join. I am 13 dpo today and due at the end of August. Its been 15 months ttc and its been quite a ride. I am sooooo happy God blessed me with one more baby. I am 36 years old already so had no time to loose. I got my first bfp at 8 dpo with a dollr tree test. Very faint and confirmed with another cheapie. At 9 dpo took a frer and line was dark,,,,YEAhhhhh. Went for my first blood test at 9 dpo and numbers were 24.5 and progesterone was 30. At 11 dpo went for another one and num,bers ere 73 and progesterone was 47. Im soooo happy everything is looking good. I am cramping alot though but have no bleeding. Hope this is normal. I do have 2 other kids but was not really symptom spoting then. I have a 5 year old little boy and a 1 and a half year old girl. I have been feeling another girls but went to the chinese calendar and it says im having a boy so there it goes. My hubby thinks its a girls since hes been calling the baby, "she" since we found out and i had a strong feeling of a girl at first but now for some reason i am calling the baby "he", so who knows. I really am just praying for a healthy baby. There is an ultrasound place where i live where they can tell you if its a girl or boy at like 14 weeks, so i cant wait hehehe.....Hope this baby is implanting good and is a strong healthy baby. Nice meeting all of you. Im glad i can go through this with you all. Can be really lonely when no one else understands hehehe. :)


----------



## bella21

hi ladies! hows everybody feeling today? As for the boy or girl thing...I have a feeling its a girl. OH thinks it a boy (of course he does what guy doesn't want a boy haha). Either way Im happy!!


----------



## HappiestMom

We will prolly find out because I can read the US anyway so it'll be hard to keep from me haha lol... they tell me my levels tomm morning...what DPO were you EYD when you got those two levels? Im excited to see what mine are since my tests were so much darker so much faster than with B....


----------



## HappiestMom

And welcome to all the newcomers....Im heading to the shower because MIL is here and we are heading out to eat tonight since I've been at the Drs since 10 and running errands after that and just got home...I'll check back later tonight and I'll definitely post my numbers tomm as soon as they call me!! :hugs: and congrats to everyone!


----------



## nino3

hey Mrs Jerome was just wondering if that was the picture of your daughter? Is everything ok? Hope no accident happened? Congrats to you on your new pregnancy. Am so happy to be able to share this with others. I am hoping i dont get bad morning sckness cause it was horrible last time. Debilitating i would say. Also you can read ultrasound pictures? Can you tell me some pointers on how i could read mine and when i can actually start doing it?


----------



## HappiestMom

Yes that is my daughter here is my TTC journal..the first post kinda covers what has happened to her in the past few months... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...dimsum-mom-miracle-tumor-trooper-ttc-2-a.html I dont mind answering questions about her...

I can read them enough to tell boy or girl if its a good shot lol..I knew with B when she was 13 weeks...but tons of ladies on here will love to put in their guesses and tell you especially in the 1st and 2nd tri forums....


----------



## EYD

14 at 10 dpo and 56 at 12 dpo


----------



## HappiestMom

going up nicely!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsJerome said:


> well of course Wanna..I was about to send you a link to this anyway haha! lol... when are you next bloods or have you picked an OB yet?
> 
> welcome welcome mommytwobee!! have you had any appts or anything so far?

I have my first OB appointment /ultrasound scheduled for 12/27/2012 at 2:45.:thumbup:


I was hoping for something a little sooner but this other DR that I was referred to didn't have any appointments available until April, and of course I can't wait that long!!! :wacko: 

The OB that I did make an appointment with came highly recommended by 2 different women that I spoke to that absolutely loved her which is why I went with that DR. However when I did a google search and read reviews about her, the reviews were mixed. Some women loved her and others said she had terriblebed side manner etc. So I am going to see how I like her in my first appointment and if I like her than everything is great and if not than I won't hesitate to switch DR's and go to another OB DR.

Other than that this afternoon I need to take my DH to the airport this afternoon, he is going out of town on a business trip and will be gone until Thursday afternoon. I will miss him, but it is only a few days and I am sure it will go by fast. I am going to try to keep myself busy well he is gone though, I need to do grocery shopping and clean the house etc.


----------



## cassie1234

Aug 21st here!!


----------



## despereaux

Hi ladies, we have 2 little girls already but we're hoping our 3rd baby is a girl too. Hubby and I are in love with girls but either way is ok.


----------



## ashleyy0

Hey ladies, may I join? I just found out I am pregnant on Friday. I have an appointment with our free clinc to have it confirmed today. I am nervous. I have had such bad luck I am afraid something is going to show up different on their test. I am crazy I know. According to my last period I should be due around August 20th!! I look forward to hopefully having a long and happy healthy nine months with you ladies!!!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Hey MrsJerome! I think our LO's were born close to the same time? I remember you from the pregnancy forums before. My LO was born NOV.28/11 and now i am due Aug 22 with #2!


----------



## nino3

Hey Mrs Jerome, thanks for letting me read your journal. I admire your strenghth and that of your little girls. I am sorry. I will pray every day for her and you. Im glad we can be pregnant buddies. I have another blood draw today and another one on Thursday. I get sooo scared every time i get them. I hope and pray my hormones have goe up pretty good today. I jut wish i could come at a stage where i dont have to be scared anymore and where i know this pregnancy will end up with a healthy healthy baby.
I went to the chinese calendar and its predicitng a boy for me. It was right with my last pregnancy so we will see. How many of you have used the chinese calendar before and itd been accurate? I will be happy either way cause im mainly just want a healthy baby.


----------



## HappiestMom

Drs called and betas were 54.9 and progesterone was 31....yay!!! no progesterone pills for me hopefully this time....and I got back Thurs morning for re dos on the bloods...

how is everyone today? any news?


----------



## HappiestMom

aww thanks hun..it has been a hard road and one no mom should ever have to go through but it has definitely made me stronger ...

I think it was right last time but LO was conceived on like the night of Jan 31st/Feb1st and that is a border date like one night makes it boy and one night makes it girl so idk if it was right lol...this time I think it says boy but Im not sure


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg @ you and Wanna being due around the same time. What are the chances! So happy for you guys. :kiss:


----------



## wannabeprego

CottlestonPie said:


> Omg @ you and Wanna being due around the same time. What are the chances! So happy for you guys. :kiss:

Thanks hun!!!:hugs: I am looking forward to sharing my pregnancy experience with Mrs Jerome this time around!!! I think it will be alot of fun to do so!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsJerome said:


> Drs called and betas were 54.9 and progesterone was 31....yay!!! no progesterone pills for me hopefully this time....and I got back Thurs morning for re dos on the bloods...
> 
> how is everyone today? any news?

That is wonderful news hun!!! Congrats on great betas and progesterone numbers!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## katerdid

Great news on not needing progesterone ladies! :dance:

My hcg tests are darkening really nicely, so I'm excited about that. At 17dpo my pos line is as dark as the control line, so hooray! 

Been having all kinds of cramping, deffo feel my uterus getting stretchy, making way for baby. How's everyone else doing in the symptom dept?


----------



## bella21

katerdid they look great!!! just replied to your progression thread :) I'm having the same symptoms..loads of cramps and twinges. bbs are killing me...heartburn is back...and peeing like a pregnant woman :haha: actually starting to feel a little dizzy too...hope the ms isn't coming next :sick:


----------



## HappiestMom

me too on the peeing!!! crazyyy!!!


----------



## bella21

lol i thought I peed a lot before...that was nothing!


----------



## katerdid

Oh yes, the peeing! So annoying! Next month I start shifts at work where I'm alone in the store for hours...perfect timing :/

Heart burn already? Yikes!


----------



## bella21

yeah I actually got the heartburn at like 6dpo...which was one of my first signs because Ive never had it in my life! And go figure about being alone for hours right now at work! right now is about the time my restaurant starts picking up and getting busier for christmas too i know how ya feel!


----------



## Jessica604

Hi ladies! Count me in! 

I'm due August 16th! This is our first and I am more bloated than I have ever been in my whole life right now! Lol


----------



## bella21

jessica join the bloat club!!! hehehe congrats!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya.... Im due roughly 10th July which I know is way earlier but just wanted to say congrats. Dont know if you remember me but I was in the group when you were expecting but sadly I lost my baby but then got pregnant again and had my daughter Olivia who is 5 months old now :) and a surprise pregnancy. I hope your little girl is ok xx


----------



## Bmama

I've got some pulling/stretching going on too! Started last night around my belly button and is still there today. Mildly crampy but the main symptom today is the weird pain near my belly button! so weird! My OH commented: your body is sure changing already! Oh just wait honey! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well today I am officially an appleseed at 5 weeks.:happydance::happydance:
I did a bump/bloat shot this morning before I ate because as the day goes my belly gets even bigger.LOL:haha::blush: Yes, I realize that I already look about 5 months pregnant and I am wondering if maybe my ovaries are still enlarged from the IVF medications I was on which could be adding to the bloat??... LOL:haha::blush:


Spoiler
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/5weekbump121212.jpg


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/5wkbump121212.jpg

On another note I have been really tired lately. I did my grocery shopping yesterday at Super Walmart and I was there for a few hours, came home and put everything away. Than I was so tired that I was sitting on the couch fighting to keep my eyes open, so I went upstairs to take a nap in the master bedroom for a few hours. :sleep: That helped alot!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

oh yes..the fatigue is horrible....lol...and so early too...it sucks! I feel like an 80 year old lady lol lol..or a 2 year old haha :sleep:

well off to get ready for Bs MRI appt today...be on later tonight


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mrs Jerome, good luck with B's MRI appointmnt. I hope it goes well and that there is improvement!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## snuggle

hey can i join to im due july 26 2012 this is my third child


----------



## Kayden198503

I am expected to be due August 7th =) I am very happy and nervous at the same time...My first Pregnancy. And the first trimester ahhhhh sick as ever in the morning and in the afternoon and soo ready for my appointment in two weeks. I am ready to see more this time. Congrats to you!!


----------



## katerdid

I'm jealous of your bloating bump! I've got nothing yet, altho if this is anything like my last pregnancy, it
won't be long til I get my bump. 

Spoiler
https://i48.tinypic.com/fnguo.jpg

Good luck with the appt mrsj!


----------



## wannabeprego

Welcome to the new girls that just joined!!! :flower:

@Kater, you have a cute little bump hun!!! :winkwink:

I am wondering if my bump is so huge because I am going to maybe have multiples. We put back 3 embryos for the embryo transfer with my November IVF cycle, so I can't wait until my first OB appointment on 12/27 to see how many embryos are growing in my belly.


----------



## katerdid

Thank you wanna :)

Ooo, that would be so exciting! So they put 3 embryos in you? (sorry, I have no clue how the whole ivf thing works)


----------



## wannabeprego

katerdid said:


> Thank you wanna :)
> 
> Ooo, that would be so exciting! So they put 3 embryos in you? (sorry, I have no clue how the whole ivf thing works)

Yeah I had 3 embryos transfered. The 3 embryos grew for 5 days before they were transfered. I also have 3 frozen embryos to do a frozen embryo transfer cycle in the future if my DH & me decide that we want to have another child in the future.


----------



## katerdid

Pretty neat! So deffo a great chance of multiples.


----------



## nino3

Hey all, im 14 dpo today and am feeling af cramps. Im sure its normal but i feel scared cause right now everything scare me. I really want to be able to relax but its pretty hard, hope im not the only one. I was like this with my last pregnancy and then morning sickness hit me hard and that was that, i was soooo sick i couldnt think of anything else. My blood yesturday at 14 dpo were 465 and they didnt check progesterone cause they said they dont check it again once it gets pass 27 and mine last time was 47 so i hope i dont have to worry about progesterone. Had to be given progesterone with my daughter and i dont know why but i attributed the severe morning sickness to it so i am glad i dont have to go through this again but will gladly do it if i need it. 
Glad i have you all to stress with. im probably driving my husband up the wall here.


----------



## Buttercup275

I'm due 12th August.
My first appointment is on Monday :D


----------



## mrs.ttcbby1

I just found out I'm preggo. 3 weeks and 6 days. I put my last menstrual date in a calculator and it said my expected due date is August 22nd too! I go for my first ob prenatal appt dec 18th. Can't wait!


----------



## HappiestMom

hi to all the new ladies!! aww mrsttc we are due date buddies not just bump buddies haha!!

Bs appt went fine..just a long day at the hospital...went in at 11 and just got home at almost 6pm....very busy day..no tumor that they could see but a slight spot where some fluid had built up so they sent the images to her neurosurgeon at the other hospital and hes gonna look it over and let us know if there is anything he needs to do or see her for...

how did everyone elses day go? whats the weather like where everyone is?


----------



## mrs.ttcbby1

MrsJerome said:


> hi to all the new ladies!! aww mrsttc we are due date buddies not just bump buddies haha!!
> 
> Bs appt went fine..just a long day at the hospital...went in at 11 and just got home at almost 6pm....very busy day..no tumor that they could see but a slight spot where some fluid had built up so they sent the images to her neurosurgeon at the other hospital and hes gonna look it over and let us know if there is anything he needs to do or see her for...
> 
> how did everyone elses day go? whats the weather like where everyone is?

yay :happydance:


----------



## IvyLane

Hi all!
I'm kind of scared to post here since my last pregnancy ended in mc only a few days after af was due. I've been on the ttc after a loss board and can't believe I'm here..I was planning on only posting on the PAL boardif i got a bfp but saw how close my due date is to the one posted here and couldn't resist.
I had two successful pregnancies before my mc (the second with twins) so I'm hoping the loss was just a fluke.
I o'd late this cycle so going by that I'm due Aug 25th or so. I'm still very early and just got my first believable positive today


----------



## HappiestMom

welcome Ivy, sorry about your loss hun, Ive had two myself and then went on to have B. Make sure you ask your Dr to check your progesterone levels too if they dont already...I know not all doctors do that right off...so just incase... happy and healthy 9 months and hope to see you around alot!!


----------



## katerdid

Glad the appt went ok, but man that's a long time to be there! 

Its cold and gloomy here, no snow has stuck around long. 
How about where you are? 

Hello ivy! Sending sticky bean thoughts xxx

Mrsttc, our Dr appt is on the same day!


----------



## bella21

MrsJerome said:


> hi to all the new ladies!! aww mrsttc we are due date buddies not just bump buddies haha!!
> 
> Bs appt went fine..just a long day at the hospital...went in at 11 and just got home at almost 6pm....very busy day..no tumor that they could see but a slight spot where some fluid had built up so they sent the images to her neurosurgeon at the other hospital and hes gonna look it over and let us know if there is anything he needs to do or see her for...
> 
> how did everyone elses day go? whats the weather like where everyone is?



so happy to hear everything went well today!!! It is also cold and gloomy here :( expecting some freezing rain on sunday and possibly some snow on wednesday!


----------



## HappiestMom

cold here but sunny today...yesterday was cold and icky and the day before was cold and cloudy and drizzly/rainy alllll day! sposta get back up to 60 sometime in the next 10 days but then crash again to 40s a few days later


----------



## Kj2010

I'm due on August 11, 2013 I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Halliwell

Hi! I am due aug 16th/18th!! Ive just hit 5 weeks tomorrow! I would love to be buddies!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

A Warm Welcome to all of the new ladies!! H&H 9 months to you girls!!:flower: 

@Mrsjerome, I am glad that your appointment went well yesterday!! :hugs:


----------



## HappiestMom

just had bloods done again...results tomm...might have them done once more before first real appt and ultrasound... prolly close to the same date as ur appt wanna!


----------



## alittlefaith

im due august 22 :) hi everyone


----------



## bella21

hi :hi: alittlefaith!!! congrats!!


----------



## HappiestMom

hi alittlefaith...me too!! I think a few of us have that exact date... had any drs appts yet?


----------



## HappiestMom

Well I thought I wanted a boy this time around but Im really wanting another girl...we have all the stuff for a girl so it would be easy...clothes included...also I'll definitely be finding out the sex asap haha...Im just to impatient and too much of a planner not to!

So...what team do you WANT to be on?

&....what team do you THINK you are on?


----------



## alittlefaith

MrsJerome said:


> hi alittlefaith...me too!! I think a few of us have that exact date... had any drs appts yet?

I have one in 2 weeks :)


----------



## katerdid

Team wise I'm 70% wanting to be on pink. I wouldn't mind being on team blue again, but as I'm thinking this will be my last, I'd like one of each.


----------



## wannabeprego

My DH & me would really love our first to be a boy. :winkwink: If we have multiples though than either 2 boys or one boy and one girl might be nice.


----------



## kat.o

Hello, I'm due 17th august. Be great to share out journeys.


----------



## Bmama

my OH wanted to be team yellow but I can't wait that long to find out for our first! obviously we want the LO to be healthy above all, but a boy for our first would be wonderful. Sometimes I think it would be so cute to have a girl first too, but I am already thinking this bean is blue!


----------



## EYD

Anybody not care at all boy/girl? I just want a health happy baby! I had a big brother, and I think as kids grow up that its nice having one look after you.. so I guess maybe boy would be good, but I really don't mind either way.


----------



## CaptainMummy

hi ladies, mind if i join? Im due 24th August =D
We already have a dd, who is 22 months... I honestly dont mind if its a boy or a girl. oh would love a boy, but i know hed love a girl all the same! Im secretly hoping for a girl as i love seeing sisters grow up close in age (my sis is 25, im 24, and other sis is 22) and it was amazing.

When is everyone going to book a doctors appointment? Im totally unsure when to go!


----------



## mspotter

Hi ladies :flower:

I think im due about 23rd august (my tickers off as its from lmp and i have longer cycles!)
Iv got a docs appointment on tuesday to get referred to the midwife.
Last time they wouldnt refer til i'd done one of their tests so i'l take my lovely pot of fmu with me to speed things up :)
Xx


----------



## HappiestMom

hi mrsmurphy and mspotter...sure you can join!

I call in and get an appt the day I find out to start the rounds of blood tests that I have to do checking on progesterone..I had one yesterday and my levels came back 302 and then progesterone has gone down to 22 but they said that was still in the normal range and fluctuations were normal too...so I go back Monday one more time for bloods and then will schedule appt for first big check up and ultrasound hopefully sometime around christmas


----------



## maisemoo

Hi All, 

I have only just found out I'm pregnant and just did one of those pregnancy calculators which cam out as 23rd August. 

This is all very new and I have no idea what to do next...I called the doctors and she told me I don't need to see a doctor, I just fill out some forms and they will contact me. Is that normal? I see some of you are having doc apts and tests done? Confused....

I'm also getting intermittent AF types cramps...is that normal too?

Xxxx


----------



## HappiestMom

cant help you maisemoo as Im in the US and stuff here is very different Dr wise lol but congrats!


----------



## katerdid

Cramps are quite normal, in fact, it's common to feel like af will arrive at any moment (annoying as that is).


----------



## bellablue

ty hun


----------



## HappiestMom

some cramping here today too..think its the corpus luteum coz its on the same side I ovulated from...also some annoying MS too!! hit around lunch time and I just feel weak blah and just ugh...I hope that its not kicking in this early or that it isnt around to stay!


----------



## MissMaternal

Hey! I am due August 22nd aswell!


----------



## alittlefaith

How long are implantation cramps supposed to last ?


----------



## katerdid

Happy 5 weeks to me! I Spent all night vomiting and all day super nauseous at work. Haven't been able to keep any food down at all today. Hopefully I'll get some zofran at my first dr appt, cuz I can't function like this.


----------



## SMGP

Hey ladies! Mind if I join? Just got my BFP last night! I am a little over 4 weeks....I wish I was 6-7 weeks like a lot of you are! I did some due date calculators and one put me at the 25th and one put me at the 22nd. 

I am not sure when I should go to the doctor! I have heard a lot of women say that doctors won't even see them until 8 weeks! I don't know if I can wait another 4 weeks! 

Congrats to all you mommy to be's!


----------



## Hopesdreams

Well what do you know? I'm due August 21! I've got my first appointment on Monday, I'm hoping this time the wee poppyseed is sticky. :)


----------



## EYD

Ladies, I'm doing my usual....freaking myself out! Today I feel like my symptoms have completely disappeared! Is this normal...anyone experienced this around my point (4+5) in previous pregnancies? Thanks a million!


----------



## SMGP

Hopesdreams: How did you get an appointment so early? All these people keep telling me that most doctor's won't even see a patient until 8 weeks! 
I don't know what to do! My insurance is changing the beginning of the year and I am not sure if my current ob-gyn takes my new insurance! 


EYD: What symptoms have gone away? So far my only symptoms have been: Very sore boobs and nipples, slight cramping here and there. And if you are 4+5, we are pretty much the same. I am 4+4! haha


----------



## Bmama

I called right away when I found out I was PG and was seen at 4 weeks 2 days, they did a pap test and checked me out to make sure I'm all healthy, and did the usual medical history questioning. The midwife did mention I am really early but was happy to see me being proactive. They didn't do any US, but scheduled me for one at 10 weeks. I wish I could go back in again because I swear every little twinge has me worried! If you are worried you can always just tell your Dr you are in lots of pain (fib if you need to) and need to get checked out, no harm done and will put your mind at ease.

That said, anyone have any side-stitch type pains in your ribs? Been very annoying tonight, not sharp just noticeable! Like I ran and drank too much water or something.


----------



## HappiestMom

might not be on for s while...very sick! thought it was MS but then got aches and chills so think maybe its the flu instead. hope everyone else is feeling well...and cant wait till its time for US pics in a few weeks!


----------



## SMGP

Does anyone know how when we are in the clear of a chemical pregnancy? DH and I plan on telling my parents, sister, brother in law and brother on Christmas Eve. I will be 6 weeks. I have heard as long as you missed a period and I have also heard not until you hear the heartbeat. 
I know 6 weeks is kinda early, but they will all know something is up if I am not having a few beers or some wine. (My sister even told me like a month ago that she will know that I am pregnant if we are somewhere that I would usually have a drink or two and I don't...haha) So, there really isn't anyway to hide it from them. 
And when did everyone stop POAS? I don't have anymore, but I feel like I want to test everyday from now on through the 1st trimester!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi Ladies

I'm a little late joining this thread as felt so weird coming onto this board from TTC#1!!

I'm only 4w3days and am due on Aug 22nd. This is my third pregnancy after two miscarriages so I'm pretty nervous...

SMGP that's an interesting question but I'm afraid I don't know the answer! I would like to know too if anyone has any info :)

I've seen the doc already, they're not going to give me any progesterone supplements or anything, despite my history of mc. Just got to sit tight and hope everything works out ok. Hopefully we will get a scan before 12 weeks but I don't know yet, got to wait for a letter.

I haven't really got any symptoms yet - anyone else?? I have bigger boobs but they're not sore. Been having a few cramps and trouble sleeping but nothing else. 

Hope everyone is feeling alright xxx


----------



## Loup89

Hi, 
Hope you don't mind me joining, I've just got my first bfp after 3 years ttc with pcos. I don't know my exact due date yet but it should be around 20th August, so exciting.
congrats to all of you on your bfps :happydance:

Lou x


----------



## Smiler82

Lou we've also been at it for nearly 3 years and I've got PCOS too. FX our journeys end happily!


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsJerome said:


> might not be on for s while...very sick! thought it was MS but then got aches and chills so think maybe its the flu instead. hope everyone else is feeling well...and cant wait till its time for US pics in a few weeks!

Awww, I hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb162/notafji/Gifs/get_well_soon-1.gif


----------



## Loup89

Smiler82 said:


> Lou we've also been at it for nearly 3 years and I've got PCOS too. FX our journeys end happily!

I do hope so! I though all that mattered was getting bfp but now there is a whole lot of worrying ahead, I'm really worried about the risk of miscarriage as I know it's more of a risk for pcos sufferers, is there anything dr will give us to reduce the chances?


----------



## Smiler82

Loup89 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Lou we've also been at it for nearly 3 years and I've got PCOS too. FX our journeys end happily!
> 
> I do hope so! I though all that mattered was getting bfp but now there is a whole lot of worrying ahead, I'm really worried about the risk of miscarriage as I know it's more of a risk for pcos sufferers, is there anything dr will give us to reduce the chances?Click to expand...

Well I know some ppl get prescribed progesterone but my doc wouldn't give it to me :( other than that I think it's still important to keep an eye on sugar consumption like you would do normally x


----------



## AugustBaby13

Hi ladies, I am due August 21st (my prediction, not confirmed by doctor yet)... I'm also debating who to tell, given the festive season as I love my wine and soft cheeses and it will be painfully obvious :blush: Only my sister knew we were TTC but I really want to share the news with the rest of my immediate family!


----------



## Smiler82

AugustBaby13 said:


> Hi ladies, I am due August 21st (my prediction, not confirmed by doctor yet)... I'm also debating who to tell, given the festive season as I love my wine and soft cheeses and it will be painfully obvious :blush: Only my sister knew we were TTC but I really want to share the news with the rest of my immediate family!

I'm wondering the same thing...though really I would only want to tell my mum. I can't decide if I should or not. On one hand it'll be easier as you won't have to worry about excuses etc but on the other, personally I really wanted to wait til gone 12 weeks because of our past losses. I don't know!


----------



## Loup89

I agree it's the hardest time of year to keep quiet about but it must be so nice to give them some good news at Christmas, it's the only time of year for us the whole family gets together. 

I was Prescribed clomid by fertility clinic whilst waiting for lap, which was supposed to be one week today but do I need to contact clinic to tell them I'm pregnant? Obviously I've already cancelled lap but didn't know if just go through my doctor now or the clinic will follow it through?


----------



## Smiler82

I really don't know...can you phone your doctor and ask them what the usual procedure is?


----------



## SMGP

AugustBaby13 said:


> Hi ladies, I am due August 21st (my prediction, not confirmed by doctor yet)... I'm also debating who to tell, given the festive season as I love my wine and soft cheeses and it will be painfully obvious :blush: Only my sister knew we were TTC but I really want to share the news with the rest of my immediate family!

Haha. Those are the exact reasons we are telling my mom, dad, sister, brother and BIL on Christmas Eve. We always drink and play games on Christmas Eve ( and Christmas day!) At mom and dad's. They will know something is up if I am not drinking!


----------



## HappiestMom

well ladies..how is everyone doing..this thread got pushed to the bottom of my subscribed ones! sorry for not posting in so long...


----------



## bella21

oh wow it has been awhile!!!! 

doing good so far here! had my first scan on tuesday :) saw and heard the heartbeat! 162 bpm! have gotten away without throwing up so far but the nausea has picked up quite a bit and if i don't eat i will probably throw up! how are you doing mrsjerome?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow this thread totally fell off my radar too since no one else was posting!! Hope you all had a great xmas :)

I am a bundle of nerves, just got a call to ask me in for a scan today. Wasn't expecting it at all. Luckily I work for myself and DH had planned a day working at home today so he is able to come with me. Just trying to steel myself for bad news, I don't have the greatest track record for scans in that hospital :( :( :( Wish me luck!!!

bella I'm pleased your scan went well :) Def recommend keeping up with eating. I've ended up gagging but with an empty stomach, so nothing actually happens but you still feel rough. Then it does your neck and shoulders in because of all the heaving. Fun fun fun....


----------



## Nela

*Waves*

My due date of August 22nd was confirmed this morning. How is everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi Nela! welcome to the group...we all forgot about it ..must be pregnancy brain haha...

Bella Im lucky to not have puked or even dry heaved yet but def have food aversions and just the last day the actually feeling pukey no matter what has kicked in....I went to the store and bought meal replacement shakes and protein bars and stuff I can always eat like fig newtons and grapes ane bananas and crackers and applejuice and those kinda things...its like anything that has to be cooked just grosses me out..had to make dinner for hubby last night and it included home made guacamole and then icky fresh cilantro...ugh :sick: !!

We found out at our first scan on Jan 2nd that we are having TWINS!!! :yellow: :yellow: of course no idea what they are but I THINK its one of each!!!

Smiler hope you scan goes well and did they tell you why they called out of the blue? Let us know how you get on!!

B has an eye drs appt today to see if she is really totally blind or if there is anything we can do to help her sight wise since her stroke and tumor so we'll be there for a while and then she has to get her port flushed..luckily its all at/around the childrens hospital so not alot of driving or draggin her in and out of the car....

Will report back this afternoon with any news...oh and when is everyones next scan or appt? and how far along will you be?


----------



## Smiler82

Twins!!! Oh wow congrats MrsJerome!!

I'm sorry I don't know your story at all but looking at your tickers your daughter had some pretty serious health issues? I am so sorry. Bless her little heart having to go through so much at such a young age :hugs: I really hope you get some good news about her sight this afternoon, let us know.

The reason I got an out-of-the-blue scan is just because I saw my GP on Dec 14th and she wrote to the hospital. I have a history of miscarriage so usually they let you have an early scan for reassurance. I saw the doc again yesterday and told her I'd not heard from the hospital at all, and she was really annoyed so she got in touch with them again. I was expecting a letter and a scan in a week or two, not a phone call and an offer of one today! I'm pleased because it's less time to get myself nervous and wound up. So FX all is well.... will update later x


----------



## HappiestMom

Oh well atleast they offered you an early one otherwise I would go crazy I think!!

They said that sight wise and eye wise physically she is fine even at her option nerve so any problems she is having is just with her brain interpreting everything and that she will get better not worse if anything so its just a waiting game like anything else..so that is good news atleast...


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that is good news. FX in time things will improve xx

Scan went fine, they put me a few days ahead which is nice :) So EDD moved to 19th Aug but I know babies just arrive when they're good and ready. Still nervous for the next few weeks but really happy too :)


----------



## HappiestMom

oh yay thats great news hun!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## bella21

smiler glad to hear everything went well! thats great!! and the dry heaving doesn't sound fun at all :nope: i feel like i might be getting to that point though!

mrs.jerome congrats on the twins!!! how exciting! and thats so good to hear that B is doing well and will only be getting better :)

My next scan is feb 4. I should be about 12 weeks and 5 days i think! can't wait!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks ladies!

Eurgh the dry heaving is horrid! Have decided it must partly be psychological so when it starts I now try to stop it, mind over matter type thing. ..doesn't always work but worth a go!

My next scan is just after yours bella, 6th Feb. Might go for a private one around 10 weeks tho, can't decide!


----------



## bella21

yay how exciting!!! hopefully well keep this thread going this time so we can post some pics for each other :) lol


----------



## HappiestMom

Been a while..seen some of you around on the forums..just wanted to know how everyone was getting on? Still having annoying first tri symptoms or are they going away? Finding out genders soon? Anything else new?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow yes this thread slipped under the radar for a while!

Things with me are all good thanks. We did go for a 10 week scan in the end and it was brilliant. It was private, so equipment was way better than what you get in the hospital. Heard the heartbeat, which was just amazing. And it helped to calm my nerves a little in the run up to the 12 week scan. We were both still a bit scared and kind of preparing ourselves for bad news, but thankfully it all went well and we've been able to start sharing the news with family and friends.

I still get really tired, anyone else? Also I thought the sickness was over and done with as I felt a lot better in week 12, but I keep getting sick once a week. Weird. Wondering if maybe baby has a little growth spurt and it makes me ill. Plays havoc with my work schedule :/

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## HappiestMom

glad all is well! scans can be very reassuring...I cant wait for my next one which is the gender scan in 3 weeks! are you having one of those?

At the moment I have a sinus infection so that sucks lol...still getting pukey and having serious food aversions and will want something but spit it out midbite and just be :sick: idk if twins makes that worse or not..also kinda tired and just blah...not feeling very 2nd tri yet coz the 1st tri symptoms seem to want to stick around...


----------



## bella21

hey ladies! glad to hear from you :) doing pretty well over here. Also still have some first tri symptoms. still pretty tired but don't feel like I'm going to fall asleep standing up in the middle of the day haha. I thought the nausea would be gone by now too but it still creeps up on me and is actually a little worse since the 14 week mark which i thought was kinda weird. My next appointment is march 4th! Ill be 16 weeks and 4 days and he mentioned a gender scan but I'm not sure if he meant on that day or not so well see! I really hope they do!!

keep in touch ladies :)


----------



## HappiestMom

yeah my nausea seems worse lately than it did before! Im like no no nooooooo its sposta go away....not get worse lol lol...I know I felt crappy with B until 15-16 weeks so Im hoping it'll still go away.... anyone end up taking zofran or anything for their MS?


----------



## bella21

i know i thought it was supposed to go away too!! lol 

I havnt taken any zofran or anything like that. I just ate a lot to curb the nausea. that'd explain why i gained 8 lbs in my butt :blush: hahaha


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I haven't been taking anything either, the nausea is nowhere near as bad as it was, it's just the throwing up hits me every now and again. I thought once in 2nd tri it'd be plain sailing but have heard so many ladies on here say they still got sick up to like week 16-18 or whatever. Boo :(

MrsJ I would've thought it makes sense to feel worse with twins as you have more hormones etc and just generally more stuff going on? My friend had twins and unfortunately for her she had hyperemesis and was sick a few times every single day for the entire pregnancy :sick: Whenever I feel bad, I think - it can't be as bad as what she went through!

Bella I also have an appt on March 4th :) Mine's just with the midwife though, so I think I will get to hear the hb but definitely no scan. Do you guys have a 20 week scan as well? That's my next one and we're pretty sure we're going to find out the gender. But we won't tell people that we know, so it'll be a surprise for the grandparents etc.

Argh, weight gain! I'm too scared to get on the scales. I went up from 68kg at 8 weeks preg to 70 kg at 12 weeks preg and from what I can work out that's at the very top end of what they say is a normal weight gain :wacko: I'm going to start swimming now I'm in the 2nd tri, hopefully keep myself supple and a bit trimmer. I don't want to stress too much about weight gain but definitely don't want to use the old "I'm eating for two now" excuse and go crazy :D


----------



## Smiler82

Oh, and DH actually said to me the other day..."I think your bum's getting bigger"

!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

haha...mine keeps looking at me and saying...OMG...Your gonna get huuuugeeeeeee lol.... Im like yes I am well aware lol..thank you ...havent gained any weight though...lost some actually..just like with B..so hoping to keep that up lol..as long as they are healthy I dont want to gain lol


----------



## bella21

lol I definitely don't want to use the "Eating for two" excuse either!

smiler I do have a 20w scan on april 1st. Its the 2nd part of the sequential scan and the anatomy scan i. Im not too positive they're doing a scan on march 4 but he mentioned it so I'm assuming they will! i hope so!


----------



## HappiestMom

Here is mine from this week, week 14..... then mine from week 11.... and then mine from my pregnancy with LO at week 16... Im freaking huge! lol..
 



Attached Files:







P2230538.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









twin belly 11 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









B belly 16 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bella21

aww you have a lovely bump!!!

heres mine from monday when i was just about 15 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0698.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HappiestMom

aww I def see it!

I wish I was that skinny to start with haha...and your butt doesnt look like its gained 8 lbs haha lol..!!


----------



## Smiler82

Lovely pics ladies! I know you must feel huge Mrs J but I think it looks lovely :) Same for you bella, cute little bump there :) Ha yeah you don't look like gaining an extra 8lbs is much of a problem you look pretty slim to me!

I haven't been taking any bump pictures...on the one hand I am really excited about this pregnancy and want to do all these kinds of things, and start to shop around for baby things etc but on the other it feels like it'd be jinxing it to do this stuff and let myself get too attached :wacko:


----------



## bella21

lol trust me mrs.jerome my butt definitely gained 8 lbs if you would see me in real life :haha: but thank you :flower:

smiler I know how you feel! i figure if something is going to happen it will happen regardless but I totally get where you're coming from!


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, the rational part of my brain keeps telling me what will be will be, it's beyond my control...but the emotional part of my brain is kind of dominating at the moment haha :)


----------



## bella21

lol okay ill have to agree with you on the emotional thing haha :)


----------

